# Looking for NOS Tjet chassis



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

So my son and I decided that our first racing "program" is going to be stock skiiny tired tjets.

No mods except Thunderbrushes,and slip on sillys.

So,who out there has the best price for NOS chassis?????????

Looking for a dozen or so.

Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Mike, Not sure what he is asking for them these days, but one of our fellow HO/O resin Body makers here on HT, Dragula aka (Chris) has some. Give him a shout. I am sure he will set you up.

Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How many do you need?
DRAGula


----------

